# deleting selective backups



## bthomas24 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have windows xp sp3 oon a 2004 computer Lenovo laptop. Somehow it was programmed to complete a full backup every two weeks and my computer is full now with backups. The only one I want to keep is the first one from May 28, 2008 when we got the laptop that was before I may have made errors which I'm sure are many. Anyway, I cannot find a way to delete the ones I want but have found information on deleting all but the present which won't help me in the long run. Is there a way through the DOS system that I can select the dates and delete them to free up much needed space on my computer? Thank you.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Which program has performed the backups. IE when you list the backups, which program is open?


----------



## bthomas24 (Feb 20, 2014)

From what I can gather the program is completely separate from the Windows OS and is Lenovo Care - Rescue and Recovery. It states that it is only for initially restoring the computer to original or initiated back ups but from what I see it has done it every two weeks since August 7,2013 and is why my harddrive is completely full - I believe I have 6% free space. I get to the program by clicking on Programs-LenovoCare-RescueRecovery and from there I am given the options of restoring/recovering just the Windows OS, specific programs or the complete system. I hope you are able to assist me yourself or giving me some suggestions - I can't seem to do anything on here until I get space opened up. Thank you very much for answering my question and hope to hear more from you. Virginia


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

This page has a description on how to list the backups so you can remove them.

I suggest that you remove one backup to begin with, and that should free up enough space so that deleting the rest (the ones that you choose) will work smoothly in one go.

http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Serie...ckup-files-in-Rescue-amp-Recovery/ta-p/272821

You may then also see the controls to turn off the backup, or change the schedule to monthly, 
or just let it keep backing up but every so often remove some.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Did that sort it out for you?


----------

